# Is this for real?



## bikecrazy

http://youngstown.craigslist.org/bik/3657636029.html


----------



## Balloontyre

if it's a real ad, at that price, Stop reading this, call the seller...


----------



## bricycle

bikecrazy said:


> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/bik/3657636029.html




call NOW!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator

If you want it you might wanna delete the link there is going to be blood in the water with this one.

Nick.



bikecrazy said:


> http://youngstown.craigslist.org/bik/3657636029.html


----------



## Balloontyre

It's on ebay now, no longer for sale on Craigs, hey now, watch it,  I waited the customary 5 minutes


----------



## Freqman1

Hey Ivo can you post the link? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Balloontyre

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-schwin-bike-/160985585749?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257b7d1855

I wonder how he is shipping it under $7 bucks?


----------



## bricycle

What the _ell happened to the $300 ???????


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

So I talked to the guy and he said yeah ill sell it outright to you for 1500 bucks. I said what happened to the 300 . He replied I had a dealer come out here and told me what it's really worth. I thought to myself what kind of dealer would go our there and not buy it for the three hundred throw another C note his way for good karma and call it a day.


----------



## dfa242

bricycle said:


> What the _ell happened to the $300 ???????




I'm guessin' that was for the second picture...


----------



## Balloontyre

bricycle said:


> What the _ell happened to the $300 ???????




The phone number was for the guys brother, he said there were these crazy bike collectors calling all frantic like there was a house fire, so he thought maybe they should get more for it and put it on ebay. I asked, Crazy, frantic? Not possible must be cabbage patch collectors not bike guys.


----------



## bricycle

Has someone reported this yahoo?


----------



## ohdeebee

Spelling is hard


----------



## Balloontyre

Spelling, that's what kept it under the radar at first I bet.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

The guy I talked to in the phone was a total D bag . I said why not delete the listing then and he said because we want to fire people up over our auction. I hung the phone up.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

*not a 39*

Its more like a 37..... It prob never was 300.. Fake cl posting to get peoples attention


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*A diamond in the rough!*

A diamond in the rough!
The guy is going to have a windfall of $$$$$$


----------



## Freqman1

Not that I doubt the bike or the auction is legit but I see a lot of red flags here. First, this is their first Ebay auction. Second their lengthy description. Lastly I bet shipping will come out to more than $6.85 and I want to see a pic of the packing job--we could have a new winner for the previous post on this subject! V/r Shawn


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Next thing the guy is going to request a money order after the auction is done. I'm staying away from it on shear principle !


----------



## OldRider

The trouble is this guy has us over a barrel..........he knows what hes got and can be as much of a butthead as he wants and he'll still have a lineup out the door. I really really do not like people like that.


----------



## bricycle

..no, but we like oldrider....


----------



## ohdeebee

There's already been a bid retraction on the auction. Hmmm.... 

I'm sure glad I've already got my Motorbike.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

Yeah I saw that as well . I was looking and 1 minute there was a bid next three wasn't. I get someone was seeing if there was a reserve  on it.


----------



## babyjesus

*$300*

I only own about 2 schwinns so I wouldn't know, but is that green thing really worth 300 bucks?

It seems like every single part on a schwinn, no matter how mundane the part, is worth a crazy high price.

It does have a tank - not a long one or anything, but hanging so that's nice and rare, but aren't all the other
parts on it completely and utterly ordinary in every way...  What gives.. how can the most common style of
rack or fender or frame or fork in the universe attract so much money.  There are more schwinns than any
other ballooner on the planet. Some people even think all old bikes are called schwinns. They seem like the
most expensive bikes in terms of what you get for what you pay - and 90% of them look the same and they
are nice well rounded bikes that are by no means extreme or pushing the limits of mechanical and aesthetic
industrial design. The old ones are fantastic with the speedo crossbars and dual lights, and even the aerocycle
which is a 4000 dollar tank on an over priced 1000 dollar camelback bike - looks extreme so I can see a couple
grands worth of value for money in them.  I have a beautiful Liberty Flyer - a B10e with painted fenders really
and alot of other stuff on it - and even my cat like's it but it is a tool box tank bike like any other. I paid almost
2gs for it but I wonder if it had nothing to do with Schwinn that it might have cost alot less. 


300 seems to be pushing it for the crusty green tank bike, but I'm just a village idiot when it comes to shwins


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

*priced up schwinns*

Its pricey because even if the parts look mundane, they are not and unique to that bike. Oh and its a complete bike from 1937... Hasn't been butchered... Yet.. Try finding parts from 1937 and tell me how fun its been trying to track down anything that isn't rusted junk. Schwinn s command a price because it's a Schwinn, their styling may not be over the top like other bikes of the era, but more like they are simply elegant and the lines and curvers complement the simplicity of the design. Think Danish modern furniture or a fender strat... Both are clean. No unneeded clutter..... And expensive


----------



## babyjesus

fatbar said:


> Its pricey because even if the parts look mundane, they are not and unique to that bike. Oh and its a complete bike from 1937... Hasn't been butchered... Yet.. Try finding parts from 1937 and tell me how fun its been trying to track down anything that isn't rusted junk. Schwinn s command a price because it's a Schwinn, their styling may not be over the top like other bikes of the era, but more like they are simply elegant and the lines and curvers complement the simplicity of the design. Think Danish modern furniture or a fender strat... Both are clean. No unneeded clutter..... And expensive




I totally agree about the styling - they are simple, uncluttered and quite beautiful bikes. If the bike had original paint on it I'd understand a bit more. It's fair enough I suppose to spend money on things which are minimal yet succinct but there are alot of lesser model minimal and well rounded bikes out there too. 

I think another major reason is because Schwinn is the most well known and common. There are the most Schwinns but there are also the most people who want them. In this sense they are the mainstream and expensive therefore. People know what a Schwinn is - most people do, so I guess this gives them collector value, the name, just as you pay a high price for clothes that have known labels - but those clothes are not all that different to other ones worth a fraction of the price.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

*anybody notice*

Wonder where the lights went or fender light.  The tank has a switch and grommet hole for wiring as does the fender for the conduit. Or did they all have this on the tanks and fenders? Also, tank has three straps.. Ive never owned one but ive never noticeda third strap on the bottom before!?


----------



## Nickinator

fatbar said:


> Wonder where the lights went or fender light.  The tank has a switch and grommet hole for wiring as does the fender for the conduit. Or did they all have this on the tanks and fenders? Also, tank has three straps.. Ive never owned one but ive never noticeda third strap on the bottom before!?




heres mine, the wire leads under the fender and goes up to the delta silverray, there are 2 holes one on the top left side of the tank to make it a autocycle tank and 1 on the bottom front right for it going under the fender to make a motorbike. this is a motorbike


----------



## widpanic02

*yes*

yes that green thing is worth 300 bucks. the hanging tank alone is worth 5-600 easy. rough original paint ones sell for close to 1000 bucks. would i pay that? no i would pay the 800 bucks for this bike if the guy had sold some other things and had a history to go by.


----------



## bricycle

widpanic02 said:


> yes that green thing is worth 300 bucks. the hanging tank alone is worth 5-600 easy. rough original paint ones sell for close to 1000 bucks. would i pay that? no i would pay the 800 bucks for this bike if the guy had sold some other things and had a history to go by.




anyone here live close? maybe they would pay and pick it up for you.


----------



## Freqman1

fatbar said:


> Wonder where the lights went or fender light.  The tank has a switch and grommet hole for wiring as does the fender for the conduit. Or did they all have this on the tanks and fenders? Also, tank has three straps.. Ive never owned one but ive never noticeda third strap on the bottom before!?




Yea I saw the third strap too and was wondering what that is about. I wish he would have showed pics inside the tank--I always wonder what lurks... V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk

*now you see it... now you don't -*

...and another one bites the dust...


----------



## Nickinator

judging that it ended early he got at least 800.00 for his and thats what payed for mine so I know i got a good deal.

Nick.


----------



## ohdeebee

Maybe someone stepped up on the $1500 price tag. I sure wouldn't.


----------



## widpanic02

*!*

What a chode ! If he would of spelled schwinn correct he probably would of got more than 1500 from the way ebayer's throw money around.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

*sources say*

Seller won't ship bike anywhere


----------



## dfa242

*Here we go again...*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1939-schwin...543?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257b914397


----------



## bikecrazy

It looks like now we will find out what that bike is really worth.


----------



## bricycle

can you believe he still spelled it wrong???????????


----------



## scrubbinrims

Everybody knows it is spelled Schween.
C'mon people...plenty out there to get it right.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre

Schwine....


----------



## babyjesus

*noob*

What kind of a person doesn't bother to open the tank door for at least one photo. Methinks he didn't notice it.


----------



## bricycle

Arnold Shawhin


----------



## ohdeebee

Vahnold Schvinn


----------



## bricycle

...governor of California maybe?


----------



## Nickinator

bricycle said:


> Arnold Shawhin




I think he was trying to spell Shawn, maybe he was calling out the the monark god?

Nick.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

*who bought it?*

Someone bid and won it. Anybody on here?


----------



## ramito

*ahahahahahaha,,,,OMG*

,,,,,nice ebay movie ,,,,cartoon,,,,lol,,,,,,


----------

